# New Sights for Beretta 92S



## The Gipper (Jan 4, 2011)

I would like to have the very minimal sights on my Beretta 92S replaced with more substantial sights, not night sights. The rear sight is dove-tailed in but the front is part of the slide. Can the front be machined off and replaced?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The Gipper said:


> I would like to have the very minimal sights on my Beretta 92S replaced with more substantial sights, not night sights. The rear sight is dove-tailed in but the front is part of the slide. Can the front be machined off and replaced?


Nope. There is not enough material left on the slide if you try to cut a dovetail.

There are a few vendors that will cut and drill it in order to put a fiber optic pip into the front sight. Or, Tooltech Gunsight drills the front - ads a tritium vial, and then replaces the rear sight with a tritium one,

But you have a 92S, not a 92FS. I do not know if that will use the same rear sight as an FS.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Ok, I just looked at the pics of the 92s model... The front sight is so short, that you cannot do those things that an FS slide could have done to it. I think you are stuck with the sights as is.


----------



## The Gipper (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks Shipwreck. I think I'll give Tooltech Gunsight a call next week anyway just to ask about the night sights. I appreciate your help.


----------

